# Santa is dead!



## Archangel Scream (Dec 11, 2002)

You've gotta read this one!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/2562109.stm

Ho, ho, ho!


----------



## mac1 (Dec 12, 2002)

I love this "Mr Rayfield also told the youngsters that reindeer would burst into flames if they had to travel at the speeds necessary. " I can just imagine the looks on those kids faces. What an idiot, oh well no doubt Mr Rayfield will be back when you least expect him.......




                                                            ......... next Christmas!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 12, 2002)

Well, really...obviously this vicar completely failed to appreciate the quantum dynamic nature of Santa Claus.


----------



## Survivor (Dec 15, 2002)

You mean the way that he tosses a quantum mechanical coin to decide which child to deliver a present to, thus splitting himself into several billion possible outcomes so that every child in the world gets a present from Santa in one of the many alternate universes thus created?

The only problem with the scheme being that only one child in each universe gets a present....


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 16, 2002)

Last year there were some great descriptions of the quantum nature of Santa. Darn it, if only I could remember what they were.


----------



## Archangel Scream (Dec 22, 2002)

Santa is alive and well, and being tracked by the US military!

http://www.norad.mil/PresRelTest_flight_2002.htm


----------



## mac1 (Dec 23, 2002)

Your not wrong. He gets about a bit doesn't he. I always wondered how he got around the world so easily, and then it occured to me, he must fly into orbit and use the earth's gravitational field to slingshot towards his destination. But I never thought that I would find evidence. Do not underestimate the man in red.




http://spaceflightnow.com/station/stage5a/video/001224santa_qt.html





(Some Santa Knowledge: Although Santa is known as the man in red this was not always the case. He was never portrayed as dressing in one particular colour untill Coca-Cola decided on the image of Santa we now consider the norm. Why Coca-Cola's image of Santa should stick more than anyone else's is anyones guess however - perhaps its simplicity is its primary virtue)


----------



## Kilroy (Jan 2, 2003)

Santa Doesn't Exist!!!!!  :-[


----------



## Persephone (Jan 11, 2003)

Of course sanata isn't dead! What a horrible thing to tell any children. Glad to see the militiry got ol red robes on the radar!


----------

